# 4K Movie Discussion



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought I'd start a thread for other early adopters like myself. Are there any other Shacksters who've upgraded their TV's and player to enjoy 4K HDR movies being released? Today I added Now You See Me to the collection for a grand total of seven titles. There are some really great titles being released this month in particular Independence Day, and Star Trek 1&2.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Not a single Shackster doing the 4K thing? A few good titles added today.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I was planning on buying Pride and Prejudice and Zombies for my sister because it has a regular bluray also but I can't seem to find it in Canada.
I don't buy movies as much any more but I do plan to get UHD discs from now on. Sadly, all the movies I got in the last little bit do not have UHD versions.
UHD movies do not appeal to me yet because there is no way to calibrate a TV to the new standard yet. It feels like it will be a few years until everything will work together.

I got a first-gen Blu-ray player years ago (big mistake) and I'm not going to be getting a first-gen UHD player as I keep my things until they die. TV's are all over the place also, you have a mix of 2160p with the old Re709 standard and 2160p with all kinds of different levels of HDR/Colour. Plus you have the new kid on the block, budget 2160p TV's that can read HDR but not really display it.

Side note: I watched ID4 the other day on VHS (Awesome movie) but I'm not planning on picking it up on disc yet.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You definitely have to do some research before buying into new tech. You're also going to pay a premium for being an early adopter and sometimes being an early adopter can be a headache. It's a price I'm willing to pay but completely understand most people aren't.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can you see a visible improvement on your 55” TV from 4K vs. bluray?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Can you see a visible improvement on your 55” TV from 4K vs. bluray? Regards, Wayne


 It's actually a 65" and yes I can. The improvement I think has more to do with the HDR/WCG than the resolution. Colors are very vivid and really stand out. Also the details in shadows are much more discernible. That and my tv is 10" bigger.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

HDR/WCG?

All in all, doesn't sound like enough of an improvement to make me give up my Pioneer Plasmas! 

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> HDR/WCG? All in all, doesn't sound like enough of an improvement to make me give up my Pioneer Plasmas!  Regards, Wayne A. Pflughaupt


 As long as you're happy with what you've got then good on ya! To me the cumulative improvement I've experienced both with Atmos/DTS:X and 4K HDR has been well worth it.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Not I General 4K.

I have nothing of that resolutionary Abilities and as such I shall not experience same in the foreseeable future. 

I also have a 65" panny plasma and I am very happy with the image being fed it by the Oppo so my theory to defeat the need for more is that I wont look at anything else.

Well it sounded good in my head. :dontknow:


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm starting to see this all over the place. It's going to take a lot to get Plasma/Oppo users to upgrade.
Most guys that care (too much) about Video quality or are TV calibrators will recommend "4K" LCD TV's to customers but never ask them what TV they have at home. Most of the time it will be a Plasma.

Plus, I know my next player will be an Oppo so no UHD player for me until Oppo makes one (couple years out). I also plan to get a used Oppo 103/105 to replace my DVD-audio/SACD player that I have had for years.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

for me its about the practicality of 4k, I sit 18ft back from my 50" plasma in the living room and cant see any benefit to upgrading it and my theater system will need a new receiver, 4k player and a new 4k projector and Im not ready to fork out the kind of cash that will be required at this time. Its still too early in the game for me.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Blacklightning said:


> I'm starting to see this all over the place. It's going to take a lot to get Plasma/Oppo users to upgrade. Most guys that care (too much) about Video quality or are TV calibrators will recommend "4K" LCD TV's to customers but never ask them what TV they have at home. Most of the time it will be a Plasma. Plus, I know my next player will be an Oppo so no UHD player for me until Oppo makes one (couple years out). I also plan to get a used Oppo 103/105 to replace my DVD-audio/SACD player that I have had for years.


 So you think there are more plasmas out there than LCD/LED displays? I'd say it's the other way around and not even close. As far as waiting for Oppo to release a 4K player I'm right there with you. I just need to decide between that and the PS4K.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> for me its about the practicality of 4k, I sit 18ft back from my 50" plasma in the living room and cant see any benefit to upgrading it and my theater system will need a new receiver, 4k player and a new 4k projector and Im not ready to fork out the kind of cash that will be required at this time. Its still too early in the game for me.


 AVR, player, and projector would be a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the only upgrade that may happen in a year will be a new receiver. My 805 is still going strong but Atmos is calling me.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> the only upgrade that may happen in a year will be a new receiver. My 805 is still going strong but Atmos is calling me.


 Hahaha, THAT'S exactly how it starts Tony! You know how this game works. My AVR fizzled out and here I am. That's the path that lead me here. When they started putting the Atmos tracks on the 4K discs I figured might as well. That was a pretty savvy move because I know I'm not the only one out there that fell for it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, we just bought a new 2015 Buick Enclave so my disposable income took a big hit so not much "upgrade" cash available.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> LOL, we just bought a new 2015 Buick Enclave so my disposable income took a big hit so not much "upgrade" cash available.


 I understand just pointing out that's how it all begins.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The saving grace here is that I have enough external amplification that I wont need to buy a receiver that has a strong amp section like the 805 has. It will just have to have pre outs.
Ive got 3, 2 channel amps at my disposal now.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a nice luxury to have and only increases the options when you do start shopping.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Fine Pioneer plasma aside, I’m with Tony – it’s too early in the game for me. I’m hoping my Pioneer holds out long enough for OLED to become plentiful and reasonably priced. And for the hardware manufacturers to get all the HDMI issues ironed out – I’m still in “component video land.”

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Fine Pioneer plasma aside, I’m with Tony – it’s too early in the game for me. I’m hoping my Pioneer holds out long enough for OLED to become plentiful and reasonably priced. And for the hardware manufacturers to get all the HDMI issues ironed out – I’m still in “component video land.” Regards, Wayne


 Ahhhhhh, I see.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I was at Best Buy today looking for a movie and looked at the LG 65" OLED. It's nice but if money weren't a factor I prefer the 75" Sony 940D. Both have stunning pictures but to my eyes that Sony is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

JBrax said:


> So you think there are more plasmas out there than LCD/LED displays? I'd say it's the other way around and not even close. As far as waiting for Oppo to release a 4K player I'm right there with you. I just need to decide between that and the PS4K.


No, what I’m saying is people that care too much about Video have Plasma’s. I know it’s a small sample but you can see from the posts above that both Tony and Wayne are rocking Plasma’s and they both are not thinking about upgrading until they die (TV that is ). Whereas most of my friends that like watching tv and Movies are going out and getting “4K” tv’s and loving it.

Nothing wrong with upgrading now to “4K” but I think the potential in UHD/HDR/WCG is so high that those that are in the know are not jumping to “4K” just yet unless they have to.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I was at Best Buy today looking for a movie and looked at the LG 65" OLED. It's nice but if money weren't a factor I prefer the 75" Sony 940D. Both have stunning pictures but to my eyes that Sony is a thing of beauty!


Take this with a grain of salt but a shootout was just done with those two displays. Plus the TV's at best buy are all running Vivid mode which is the last mode you want your tv to be in at home but it makes them pop on the showroom floor.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am not an early adapter like some are. We have a 4k UHK Samsung, and a Yamaha 4k (capable) AVR in our living room, but in the HT we only have a 4k AVP, and a 1080p projector. Since I rip all my BRs to the NAS (I want the movies on our NAS to be playable on all of our TVs), and our HT is not 4k ready... I don't anticipate changing to a 4k projector for at least another year or 2.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Blacklightning said:


> Take this with a grain of salt but a shootout was just done with those two displays. Plus the TV's at best buy are all running Vivid mode which is the last mode you want your tv to be in at home but it makes them pop on the showroom floor.


The Sony was in standard mode. I wasn't able to access the G6's settings menu. Don't get me wrong the LG looked great but my eyes still preferred the Sony's picture. Add in the cost difference and you're getting some good value as well.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> HDR/WCG?
> 
> All in all, doesn't sound like enough of an improvement to make me give up my Pioneer Plasmas!
> 
> ...




This year's TV shootout included a Kuro plasma... For 1080p material, the Kuro looked pretty good when compared to modern flagship TVs. But, when the flagship TVs were fed the same material in 4K HDR/WCG... It made the Kuro look pitifully antiquated. 

Right now, I wouldn't upgrade for just extra pixels. But if you plan on watching material with HDR/WCG (and your chosen TV actually can display HDR/WCG to consortium standards)... Then it's 100% worth the jump...

I've yet to get rid of my 1080p plasmas... But after seeing the OLED LG in action, I'm thinking it's time. It's truly a revolutionary step forward.

Just an opinion of course... But I think you'd be hard pressed to find a TV shootout attendee that would echo those sentiments.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Might be a gotta see it to believe it type of thing. It's almost as if the very crowd that should embrace advances in technology disregard it as snake oil. No regrets here with the upgrade.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

In the TV shootout write-up I detailed some of the TV oriented snake oil from the last 5 years or so... So much of it just force fed to consumers, so it's really easy to see why people might be reluctant. 

4K alone, in my opinion, is akin to a gimmick for typical screen sizes (40-60 in). But (not to beat a dead horse), WCG and HDR are truly game changers... I saw an HDR demo on JVC's current PJs last year at CEDIA that involved showing a light grey sky. In normal mode, they sky looked hazy/light grey. But with HDR engaged, the sky lit up with all kinds ripples, lines, and small details. Stunning. And that was on a projector. The stuff that OLED and the better LCDs can pull off is even more astounding.


----------

